# 46" LCD mount options



## cbepps (Aug 9, 2011)

Just moved into a 1906 home with a stone fireplace and mantle. I really don't want to put a mount directly into the stone. The mantle is narrow, only about 12" wide. I'd like to have a tilt option in a stand but have never seen one offered. Any suggestions?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you go through the ceiling and into an attic and hang it somehow? You can put escushions to cover the holes for the cables if you do. I'd use air craft cable if I did that.

Just a thought.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

amazon has numerous ceiling mounts for lcd tv's


http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ex=aps&hvadid=20899348&ref=pd_sl_5yx2vwf7bl_e


----------

